# i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C



## CHRiSSLYi (1. Februar 2016)

*i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Hallo liebe Community,


mich beschäftigt mittlerweile ein etwas kleineres Problem - die Temperaturen meines Prozessors.

Zuvor will ich euch noch meine Daten geben (vielleicht relevant)

GPU:      Evga GTX980Ti SC 
CPU:      i7 4770K @ 4,4GHz @ 1,28V max. (VCore automatisch eingestellt)
              +Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure
MOBO: MSi Gaming 3 Z97
RAM:    4x4GB Muskin Silverline Enhanced @ 1333Mhz
PSU:      Thermaltake Smart M650W 80Plus
GEH:     Silverstone Raven RV05
Vor kurzem habe ich über Probleme mit dem i7 4770K gelesen, so steigen die Temperaturen vieler Leute auf 100°C nach ein paar Sekunden / Minuten in prime95. 
Voller Neugier habe ich das dann auch probiert und musste feststellen, dass es bei mir der gleiche Fall ist. Beim Spielen erreiche ich rund 55-60°C (ist eigentlich im Rahmen) aber bei Anwendungen wie prime95 maximum heat erreiche ich schon nach !!!1 Sekunde!!! 100°C. Habe damals selbst meinen alten FX6100 auf 4,5GHz übertakten können und der war maximal 50°C warm...

Wie kommt es, dass der i7 so viel heißer wird? Habe schon mehrmals den Kühler demontiert, neue WLP aufgetragen und erneut getestet, aber anscheinend ändert sich dabei nichts. Sollte ich ihn vielleicht köpfen und ohne HS betreiben? Hab mir auch schon überlegt einen neuen Lüftkühler zu holen,  hätte zwar gerne eine WaKü gekauft, aber da ich ein RV05 Gehäuse gekauft habe, kann ich oben leider nur einen 120mm Radiator befestigen. Hätte noch unten Platz für einen 360mm Radiator aber ich finde den Sinn des Gehäuses dann nicht mehr wieder, sobald eine WaKü nach unten verbaut wird..
Ich habe schon vom Noctua D15 geliebäugelt, doch dazu ist mein Gehäuse zu schmal.. es unterstützt nur CPU Kühler bis 162mm.

Könntet ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben, damit ich die Temperatur meines i7 verringern kann? Möchte ihn gerne noch ein bisschen behalten und hab ihn schon gebraucht gekauft..

Vielen Dank!
-Christian


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Es ist zwar normal, dass Prime die CPUs ab Haswell extrem aufheizt (unabhängig ob i3, 5 oder 7, das liegt an der extremen Auslastung der AVX-Einheiten durch die neue prime-version), innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf 100°C ist aber ein deutlicher Hinweis dafür, dass der Kühler keinen guten Kontakt zur CPU hat oder die Betriebsspannung viel zu hoch ist. Oder anders gesagt es ist nicht ungewöhnlich dass diese CPUs bei prime sehr heiß werden (auch wenn man über 90°C auch hier vermeiden sollte), wenn sie das aber statt nach einer Minute schon nach einer Sekunde sprunghaft tun kann der Kühler kaum korrekt montiert sein.

Bei deiner genannten Spannung (die Taktrate spielt so gut wie keine Rolle) sind die Temperaturen bei solchen Kühlern auch bei Prime deutlich geringer:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtakten-brauche-tips-tricks-prime95-temps.jpg


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Wären die Temperaturen beim Spielen dann nicht auch schnell auf hohen Werten?

Desweiteren steigt die Temperatur beim Blend nur langsam in Intervallen, das wären doch alles Zeichen dafür, dass der Kühler Kontakt hat, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Spiele lasten die CPU sehr sehr viel weniger aus als Prime, aber selbst in Spielen sind deine Temperaturen höher als normal, da solltest du die 50°C normalerweise kaum überschreiten.

Dass die Temperatur beim Blend-Test in Intervallen steigt ist ebenfalls normal, die verschiedenen Tests von prime95 haben stark unterschiedliche Auslastungen der CPU intern zur Folge weil alle Teile der CPU nacheinander getestet werden sollen (nicht verwechseln mit der Auslastungsanzeige, die zeigt nur die Anzahl an angenommenen Befehlen pro maximal möglichen Befehlen an was natürlich immer auf 100% ist bei Prime).

Dein Kühler hat sicherlich Kontakt zur CPU (sonst wäre die CPU auch bei Spielen auf 100°C), nur ist der Kontakt nicht so wie er sein sollte da deine Temperaturen generell zu hoch sind für das genannte Setup. Evtl viel zu wenig oder viel zu viel Wärmeleitpaste verwendet? Schutzfolie am Kühlerboden vergessen zu entfernen? Anpressdruck zu niedrig oder Lüfter falsch herum montiert?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Hab bei vielen mit diesem Prozessor gelesen, dass es sehr schnell geht, dass er auf 100° kommt und auf 60° in Spielen. Hab auch schon mehrmals mit verschiendenen Techniken den Kühler befestigt, bspw -handfest-ganz fest-etwas lose.. bei allen das gleiche Ergebnis leider. Vielleicht würde ein besserer CPU Kühler Abhilfe schaffen?

Habe auch schon mehrmals andere Arten von WLP versucht -Erbse-Kreuz-Linie.. dabei ebenso dasselbe. Verzweifle daran, da anscheinend in allen Threads die Probleme gelöst wurden durch einen anderen Kühler / oder Neumontage.
Bei mir ist das leider nicht der Fall, und ja, das mit der Folie wäre mal der Oberhammer gewesen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Ein Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure ist zwar kein High-End Kühler aber mehr als stark genug für deine CPU. Sieh dir mal den kleinen boxed-Kühler an der mitgeliefert ist. Selbst der schafft es, die CPU zu kühlen. Der kommt zwar bei Prime auch an den 100°C an aber ein Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure sollte doch bedeutend stärker als ein kleiner boxed sein oder? 

Die 60°C sind je nach Spiel ja noch im Normalen Bereich aber bei 100°C bedenke, dass die CPU noch sehr viel heißer werden würde - sie tut dies nur deswegen nicht weil sie bei 100°C drosselt und bei 105°C notabschaltet um ihren Tod zu vermeiden. Wenn eine CPU sehr schnell bei 100°C ankommt und ab da nicht mehr wärmer wird kann man davon ausgehen, dass nur die Notfunktionen verhindern dass sie noch heißer wird. Und das passiert sogar beim kleinen boxed-Kühler nicht. 


Frage: Wie liest du die Spannung aus? Stehen bei CPU-Z unter Last auch die besagten 1,28v oder evtl. wesentlich mehr?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Ja, da hast du wohl recht, verstehe nicht warum das alles so kommt...

Habe sie per HW Monitor und CPU-Z ausgelesen. Also die VCore ist auf automatisch im Bios gestellt, aber habe bei prime gestestet und dabei werden höchstens 1,28V angelegt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Hmmm das ist alles durchaus etwas merkwürdig.

Du kannst unabhängig davon natürlich versuchen die Spannung zu senken - beispielsweise 4,2 GHz auf allen kernen bei festen 1,20v. Das sollten die allermeisten Haswells da draußen stabil mitmachen und in wesentlich weniger Abwärme resultieren.


----------



## JaniZz (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Ist völlig normal!

Mein 4770K ist geköpft  wird ohne ihs betrieben und wird durch eine wakü gekühlt.

Bei mir genau das selbe wenn ich den max heat mit aktuellster Prime Version starte. 

Das ganze hängt mit den neueren AVX2 befehlssatz zusammen,  die die CPU unnatürlich hoch belasten.

Kein game wird jemals solche Temperaturen verursachen. 

Selbst in "the Division",  wo die Auslastung oft zischen 80-100 Prozent liegt komme ich nicht über 60 Grad und das bei 1,3 Volt Spannung 

Also alles im Lot... 

Die meisten nutzen einfach eine ältere Prime Version, die diesen befehlssatz noch nicht beherrschen und somit liegt man dann auch bei 100 Auslastung zwischen 60-70 Grad.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Vielen Dank euch beiden!

Habe mittlerweile mal Incredible Alk's Variante getestet und gleichzeitig den VCCIN gesenkt. Bin von 1,9V auf 1,6V und beim VCORE auf 1,1V bei 4,2GHz. Läuft unter prime alles stabil bei maximum heat und das jetzt bei nur noch maximal 80°C!
Er nimmt jetzt zwar auch 135W aber das ist mir eigentlich egal.. 

Werde das mit dem VCCIN und VCORE weiter senken bis es instabil wird und gebe euch noch mal Bescheid falls es euch interessiert!

Danke nochmal!
-Christian


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Ich kann dir auch bestätigen, dass das normale ist. Auch das Ansteigen der Temperaturen innerhalb von einer Sekunde, das machen die Intels spätestens seit Ivy so, aber auch Sandy hatte da schon eine Tendenz zu. Der langsame Anstieg wie man ihn von AMD kennt gibt es nicht, denke das liegt aber eher an den Sensoren 

Haswell wird nicht umsonst Heizwell genannt, du hast deinen deutlich übervoltet und der 4770 hat noch das alte TIM unterm Heatspreader, dazu prime95s AVX Befehle etc. 

Ich empfehle dir prime95 version 27.9 zu nehmen. Wenn du die ungefähre Temperatur von spielen erreichen willst, wählst du den Blend Test


----------



## Adi1 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Nee, eher liegt das Problem beim Kühler 

Dieses Leichtgewicht, ist für einen übertakteten I7-4770K nicht gerade optimal


----------



## MF13 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> IHaswell wird nicht umsonst Heizwell genannt, du hast deinen deutlich übervoltet und der 4770 hat noch das alte TIM unterm Heatspreader, dazu prime95s AVX Befehle etc.



Ich kenne eher Heatwell, aber ist eh fast das gleiche 

Mein Xeon E3-1231v3 wird von nem Mugen 4 gekühlt und kommt auch innerhalb von Sekunden auf 75 Grad und steigt dann langsam weiter auf ca. 80 Grad, wenn ich Prime laufen lasse. Ist völlig normal  Der Verbruach unter last liegt bei mir bei ca. 86 Watt.

Und der Alpenfön Matterhirn sollte definitiv ausreichen, zumindest unter Spielelast, stärker als ein Boxed ist er jedenfalls.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

womit liest du die leistung ab?
135w klingen nämlich so nach hwinfo oder coretemp... und die sind nicht unbedingt immer realitätsnahe...

du hast mitm 4770k nen normalen haswell kein devils canyon... devils canyon skaliert mit vccin 1,55-1,65v besser... normale haswells nur sehr selten... ich denke du kannst den vcire noch weiter senken wenn due die vccin wieder auf 1,9v setzt... wobei normale haswels ihren vccin sweetspot meist so zweischen 1,85-1,95v haben
auch leichtes justieren mit der llc kann helfen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



MF13 schrieb:


> kommt auch innerhalb von Sekunden auf 75 Grad und steigt dann langsam weiter auf ca. 80 Grad, wenn ich Prime laufen lasse. Ist völlig normal



Richtig, das ist normal.

Ein Sprung innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf 100°C ist es nicht.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Hi alle miteinander! 

Habe mal getestet und übertaktet, untertaktet, Spannung höher und niedriger angesetzt. 
Läuft bei 1,7V VCCIN und 1,28V VCORE bei 4,5GHz stabil, jedoch knallt der da auch auf 100 hoch, mit meiner vorigen Konfiguration ist alles okay und er kommt maximal bis 80°C.

Jetzt bei der älteren Version von Prime läuft das ganze unter 4,5GHz 80°C bei Max heat, bei 4,2GHz mit 70*C. Da der i7 sowieso nicht gerade von einer Übertaktung profitiert,  belasse ich es bei 4,0GHz (@stock nur 4FPS weniger im Durchschnitt). 

Aber habe noch ne und es wäre wahrscheinlich sinnlos einen extra Thread aufzumachen oder? 
Dabei geht es um meine Evga GTX 980TI. 
Sie wird bis 80°C warm wobei meine MSI GTX970 Grade mal 60°C warm wurde. Ich weiß zwar es ist normal, aber kann ich nicht einfach andere Lüfter auf die evga bauen, finde die Standardlüfter übertrieben laut und das Konzept verstehe ich nicht so recht (befördern Luft von Grafikkarte weg statt in den Kühler?) 

Vielen Dank 
-Christian


----------



## JaniZz (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist normal.
> 
> Ein Sprung innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf 100°C ist es nicht.


Und warum ist es bei allen anderen auch so mit haswell? 

Haben die auch alle den kühler falsch montiert? 

Glaube mir, dass ist normalbei haswell wenn AVX2 genutzt wird.

Zu dem ist es eh egal, da im normalen Betrieb solche Belastungen nicht zu Stande kommen. 

Kannst also auch problemlos auf 4,5 GHz laufen lassen.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

naja ev hat er nen schlecht verklebten... mein 4790k hatte z.b. das halbe DI ohne wlp... das war bei den normalen haswels und schon zu ivy nicht besser... bei skylake scheinen se bisher die DIs besser zu treffen....
wenner schlecht verklebt ist hilft eh nur köpfn... weil wenn er kaum gescheiden übergang hat bring auf wasserkühlung nix mehr


----------



## JaniZz (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja ev hat er nen schlecht verklebten... mein 4790k hatte z.b. das halbe DI ohne wlp... das war bei den normalen haswels und schon zu ivy nicht besser... bei skylake scheinen se bisher die DIs besser zu treffen....
> wenner schlecht verklebt ist hilft eh nur köpfn... weil wenn er kaum gescheiden übergang hat bring auf wasserkühlung nix mehr


Lies mal meinen ersten Post. 

Meiner ist geköpft und wird ohne ihs mit wakü betrieben und habe das gleiche Phänomen. 

Macht aber nichts da ich unter normaler volllast nicht über 60 Grad komme. 

Wenn ich den Prime max heat laufen lasse, gönnt meine CPU sich fast 140 Watt


----------



## MF13 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Wieso schlucken eure Prozessoren so viel? Ich komme auch unter Prime 28.7 nur auf 86 Watt, und mein Xeon ist ja mit dem 4770K vergleichbar...? Und das bisschen OC verursacht doch nicht einen fast doppelten Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zum Stock-Takt?


----------



## Meroveus (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Aber habe noch ne und es wäre wahrscheinlich sinnlos einen extra Thread aufzumachen oder?
> Dabei geht es um meine Evga GTX 980TI.
> Sie wird bis 80°C warm wobei meine MSI GTX970 Grade mal 60°C warm wurde. Ich weiß zwar es ist normal, aber kann ich nicht einfach andere Lüfter auf die evga bauen, finde die Standardlüfter übertrieben laut und das Konzept verstehe ich nicht so recht (befördern Luft von Grafikkarte weg statt in den Kühler?)
> 
> ...



Der unterschied der beiden Karten liegt in 175 Watt, gegen 275 Watt, das will erst mal gekühlt werden. Das Lüfterkonzept deiner Karte sieht so aus, das die Luft durch den Kühler Richtung PCB gepustet wird. Alles andere wäre ja auch kontraproduktiv. Du kannst den Kühler natürlich tauschen, zum Beispiel gegen einen https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-heatpipe-vga-kuehler-zura-230.html, das tauschen der Lüfter bei deiner Karte, kann ich dir nach einem Selbstversuch nicht empfehlen. Der Erfolg  geht quasi gegen Null, weil der eigentliche Kühler der Limitierende Faktor ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Lies mal meinen ersten Post.
> 
> Meiner ist geköpft und wird ohne ihs mit wakü betrieben und habe das gleiche Phänomen.
> 
> ...


dann machst du was falsch... ich komme nichmal mit 1,35v auf über 75°C
hab zwar kein hs mehr...aber der gewinn davon waren max 5°C sprich mit hs käme ich nicht über 80°C bei prime (geköpft mit ordentlicher wlp drunter versteht sich)


----------



## JaniZz (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Welche CPU nutzt du und welche Prime Version? 

Du nutzt auch den max heat test, also den ganz oben?


----------



## Nathenhale (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

ich dachte ich erwähne mal hier das mein I7 2700k v1,38 unter der neuesten W prime version und voll load nicht über 80 C kommt sich trotzdem mal über 130Watt gönnt. Das ist also normal das man da in richtung 140 watt geht besonders bei OC CPUS


----------



## Adi1 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Naja, beim I7-2700K wurde das Die auch noch richtig verlötet 

Dieses Wärmeleitpastegeschmiere nervt mich auch etwas


----------



## Meroveus (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, beim I7-2700K wurde das Die auch noch richtig verlötet
> 
> Dieses Wärmeleitpastegeschmiere nervt mich auch etwas



Mir hat das Köpfen zwar ziemlich Spaß gemacht, aber beim nächsten Upgrade werde ich auch drauf achten, das die Dinger wieder verlötet sind. Also entweder AMD oder Intel-E.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Mir hat das Köpfen zwar ziemlich Spaß gemacht, aber beim nächsten Upgrade werde ich auch drauf achten, das die Dinger wieder verlötet sind. Also entweder AMD oder Intel-E.



Abwarten, vlt. bringt ja Cannonlake wieder die Wende


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Nene, Intel spart wo es nur geht


----------



## Adi1 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Nene, Intel spart wo es nur geht



Warten wir doch mal ab, vlt. bewirken die letzten Anstrengungen von AMD doch etwas


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Welche CPU nutzt du und welche Prime Version?
> 
> Du nutzt auch den max heat test, also den ganz oben?


4790k neueste prime version (weise ausm kopf ned) 1,35v 4,9ghz... ob die 5ghz da stable laufn hab ich nochned getestet... für 4,9ghz reichn eig 1,3v hab aber wegen den thread hier das mal getestet gehabt


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Hey Leute, 

tut mir Leid dass ich so spät antworte, aber hatte noch ein bisschen zu tun. 
Stimmt, das mit dem Unterschied habe ich jetzt noch nicht so bedacht bezüglich der Grafikkarten, jedoch dachte ich, dass man für eine 700€ GPU einen besseren Kühler erwarten kann, als nur so einen kleinen.. 
Finde es schon schade, dass ich jetzt wieder 70€ investieren muss, nur damit meine 980Ti mir nicht so schnell kaputt geht..

Würde auch sowas wie der Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV oder sowas gehen? Könnte ich auch alternativ ne H50 oder sowas nehmen? Hätte kein Problem damit ne AiO zu befestigen, aber will bloß nicht, dass sie so warm wird.
Könntet mir mir auch billigere gleichwertige Kühler vorschlagen, oder könnte ich einen CPU Kühler verbauen (hab ich schon mal bei meiner 550Ti gemacht ), wenn ja, welcher CPU Kühler würde mit der Abwärme klarkommen?

Vielen Dank!

edit: Habe auch mit HWMonitor meine Wattanzahl ausgemessen, genauer kann ich es leider nicht machen ^^


----------



## BloodKnight989 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Mit welchem Tool messt ihr denn die Leistungsaufnahme. Selbst das Intel ETU liefert bei mir unter Vollast Werte um die 20W?! Das kann ja hinten und vorne nicht stimmen bei einem 4670k?!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Nene, Intel spart wo es nur geht



Der Grund für Wärmeleitpaste bei kleinen CPUs ist NICHT sparen. Es ist technisch zwingend notwendig dass die kleinen Dies bzw. die Lötverbindungen bei Wärmezyklen nicht zerstört werden.
Details dazu hier: The Truth about CPU Soldering | Overclocking.Guide

Die Nummer mit "Intel spart nur und benutzt WLP weil sie 3 cent billiger ist als Lot" ist kompletter Schwachsinn und wird auch nicht dadurch wahrer dass Zehntausende von unwissenden Nachplapperern in den Weiten des Internets es ständig wieder behaupten.


Da die Verlöterei technisch bedingt bei sehr kleinen Dies nunmal nicht funktioniert ist es auch 100% sicher, dass alle kommenden CPUs von Intel die unter sagen wir 200 mm^2 Die-Size sind nicht verlötet werden. Sobald man verstanden hat dass es einen technischen (und keinen wirtschaftlichen) Grund gibt die mini-CPUs zu verwärmeleitpasten ist auch klar dass sich das nicht ändern wird.


----------



## claster17 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Man könnte Intel allerdings trotzdem Kostenersparnis zumindest bei den K-Modellen vorwerfen, da sie dort kein Flüssigmetall verwenden.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Grund für Wärmeleitpaste bei kleinen CPUs ist NICHT sparen. Es ist technisch zwingend notwendig dass die kleinen Dies bzw. die Lötverbindungen bei Wärmezyklen nicht zerstört werden.
> Details dazu hier: The Truth about CPU Soldering | Overclocking.Guide
> 
> Die Nummer mit "Intel spart nur und benutzt WLP weil sie 3 cent billiger ist als Lot" ist kompletter Schwachsinn und wird auch nicht dadurch wahrer dass Zehntausende von unwissenden Nachplapperern in den Weiten des Internets es ständig wieder behaupten.
> ...



Danke für die Info, aber das verwendete TIM ist, auch bei Devils Canyon, absolut mieserabel. Vor Devils Canyon sogar als komplette Katastrophe zu bezeichnen.
Selbst wenn man dort eine billige WLP wie die MX-4 da drauf schmiert, gibts es deutliche Temperaturvorteile, von hochleistungs WLPs oder gar LM ganz zu schweigen.

Erschwerend hinzu kommt, das das TIM teilweise schludrig aufgtragen wurde, entweder zu wenig oder daneben etc.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

da geb ich dir recht... das hat sich aber von ivy bis devils canyon nicht gebesert...
skylake hab ich bisher erst 6 geköpft...die waren zu meiner überaschung alle doch relativ ordentlich bedeckt... aba das is natürlich kein nennenswerter schnit für hundertausende cpus... ev hatten die 6 besitzer der skxlakes auch nur glück^^


----------



## Meroveus (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> tut mir Leid dass ich so spät antworte, aber hatte noch ein bisschen zu tun.
> Stimmt, das mit dem Unterschied habe ich jetzt noch nicht so bedacht bezüglich der Grafikkarten, jedoch dachte ich, dass man für eine 700€ GPU einen besseren Kühler erwarten kann, als nur so einen kleinen..
> ...



Ein Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV würde auch gehen, ebenso wie eine AIO Wakü für den Chip, dann aber nur in Kombination mit einem Lüfter für die Spannungswandler. Die Idee mit dem CPU Kühler würde ich mir aus dem Kopf schlagen, wenn es einen gibt der die Leistungsfähigkeit besitzt, wird er teurer sein als ein neuer GPU Kühler. Alles in allem, ist deine Karte ist bis über 90° Spezifiziert ... kaputt gehen wird sie dir also nicht so schnell.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

Habe mir überlegt, dass es sinnlos ist eine extra Kühler jetzt zu holen. Ich habe echt keine Lust jetzt auch noch 70€ für einen Kühler zu bezahlen, also irgendwo muss man echt mal Abstriche machen... 

Statt mir einen Kühler zu holen, verlängere ich einfach meine Garantie für 25€ und dann muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, dass die Karte aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen einen Fehler bekommt! 

Danke für eure Hilfe
-Christian


----------



## Adi1 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Grund für Wärmeleitpaste bei kleinen CPUs ist NICHT sparen. Es ist technisch zwingend notwendig dass die kleinen Dies bzw. die Lötverbindungen bei Wärmezyklen nicht zerstört werden.
> Details dazu hier: The Truth about CPU Soldering | Overclocking.Guide



Nö, dass glaube ich nicht 

Wenn Strukturen immer weiter schrumpfen, dann sollten doch die Kühlüngsmöglichkeiten auch Schritt mithalten können


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, dass glaube ich nicht
> 
> Wenn Strukturen immer weiter schrumpfen, dann sollten doch die Kühlüngsmöglichkeiten auch Schritt mithalten können


neuste meldung aus der zukunft:
Ab 2025 gibts zu jedem prozessor eine kompressorkühlung dazu... dafurch wird jeder prozessor 300€ teurer xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn Strukturen immer weiter schrumpfen, dann sollten doch die Kühlüngsmöglichkeiten auch Schritt mithalten können



Dummerweise sind die Gesetze der Physik nicht daran interessiert wie groß die Struktur in einer CPU sind. Wenn du diese Materialkombination verlötest bei einer Fläche kleiner 150 mm^2 und die verbindung ständigen Temperaturschwankungen aussetzt reißt dir die Lötverbindung ab. Ob du willst oder nicht.
Und dass es nur ganz spezielle Materialkombinationen gibt die überhaupt Silizium und Kupfer zusammenlötbar machen und man entsprechend auch keine Alternative hat ist nunmal auch gottgegeben. Man muss ja schon auf sowas exotisches wie Indium zurückgreifen dass es überhaupt lötbar ist.

Die feinen Strukturen sind auch nicht das Problem sondern die kleinen CPUs. Wenn der Markt und die Konkurrenz dafür da sind dass Intel mehr als 4 kerne im Mainstream bringen muss und damit die Chipfläche steigt kann auch wieder verlötet werden (Haswell-E).

Der Trend geht aber eher dahin dass CPUs noch kleiner und sparsamer werden weil 99% aller Aufgaben des wilden Mobs da draußen heute auch ein kleiner 15W Broadwell-U erledigen kann - für Fratzenbuch, Bild.de und die neueste Party-MP3 oder den letzten Dschungelcamp-Clip brauchste keinen schnellen 4-Kerner.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Trend geht aber eher dahin dass CPUs noch kleiner und sparsamer werden weil 99% aller Aufgaben des wilden Mobs da draußen heute auch ein kleiner 15W Broadwell-U erledigen kann - für Fratzenbuch, Bild.de und die neueste Party-MP3 oder den letzten Dschungelcamp-Clip brauchste keinen schnellen 4-Kerner.



Mir ist schon klar, dass die meisten User mit der heutigen Rechenleistung auskommen 

Das es momentan physikalischen Grenzen beim Schrumpfungsprozess gibt, ist mir auch bekannt 

Ich denke mal, in nächster Zukunft werden die Chiphersteller daran arbeiten,
wie man die Effizienz bedeutend erhöhen kann.

Einfacher gesagt, dass bedeutend weniger Ladungsträger benötigt werden, um einen Schaltvorgang in der CPU zu bewirken.

Dass würde sich dann auch auf die Verlustwärme auswirken


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Einfacher gesagt, dass bedeutend weniger Ladungsträger benötigt werden, um einen Schaltvorgang in der CPU zu bewirken.
> 
> Dass würde sich dann auch auf die Verlustwärme auswirken



Das passiert bei jedem neuen Fertigungsschritt. Die Verlustwärme bleibt aber annähernd gleich (die aktuelle Tendenz nach unten gibts nur weil der Markt es so will...) einfach weil die Transistorzahl genauso steigt wie die benötigten Ladungsträger pro Transistorschaltung fallen.
Klar, wenn du nen Core2Duo nimmst und den 1:1 mit der aktuellen 14nm-Fertigung baust braucht der nur noch 5 Watt.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das passiert bei jedem neuen Fertigungsschritt. Die Verlustwärme bleibt aber annähernd gleich (die aktuelle Tendenz nach unten gibts nur weil der Markt es so will...) einfach weil die Transistorzahl genauso steigt wie die benötigten Ladungsträger pro Transistorschaltung fallen.
> Klar, wenn du nen Core2Duo nimmst und den 1:1 mit der aktuellen 14nm-Fertigung baust braucht der nur noch 5 Watt.



Warten wir mal ab, vlt. wird in Zukunft eine Dotierung gefunden,

welche es ermöglicht, diese Schaltprozesse extrem zu verbessern 

Bis zu einem Quantencomputer wird es noch eine ganze Weile dauern


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: i7 4770K bei prime95 sofort auf 100°C*

ja das wohl wahr...
hoffe das es mit den kommenden cpu gens sich mehr lohnt aufzurüsten als bisher...  weil bisher kommt man selbst mit nem sandy bridge nich super zurecht und selbst der versägt amd in games solange sie am beispiel des i5 2500 nicht mehr wie 4 kerne nutzn...
ev gibts aber wieder merkbare sprünge wenn amd wieder aufholt und zur ernstzunehmenden konkurenz z.b. im gamingmarkt wird


----------

